# Terminater poo poo



## tailgrabber (Dec 23, 2008)

Has anyone else notice a quality drop in Terminater Spinnerbaits? I have stopped using them completely and started using Strike Kings again. I have had the last 6 or so Terminaters I purchased break. Either the blade would somehow manage to cast itself off, or the "UNBREAKABLE" titanium wire would break. I never had that problem with any of the first Terminaters I used. They would just loose their finish and get chipped up, until a toothy fish ended up with it. Like how a good lure should die.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 23, 2008)

Never was a huge fan. Tried a couple when I found them on sale and noticed no difference worth paying the regular price for.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 23, 2008)

I've never used the Terminator brand, but recently heard someone else mention the quality. Didn't Terminator get bought by another company recently?


----------



## tailgrabber (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if they were bought or not.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had a Terminator Hybrid Spinnerbait for a couple years and have had no problems. I twist the wire all up and when I let go, it pos back into place.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't think I ever tried Terminators, I used Strike Kings quite a bit until I discovered Secret Weapon Lures. I really like their quick-change blades.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice catch! 8)


----------



## redbug (Dec 24, 2008)

I only use spinner baits in the spring and mostly use the terminator I did notice the cheaper ones don't run as well 
I have tried the secret weapon baits and won't ever use them again they don't come through weeds well at all
if you send the terminator back the have replaced a few for me

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice bass Henry

I hardly ever use Spinnerbaits but when I do - well I have some left over DamnPeoples that are really nice


----------



## tailgrabber (Dec 24, 2008)

I may try sending some back. I started keeping the broken ones after while. It really is a shame they make a good looking bait. As far as using the bait only seasonal I use a spinner all the way to mid fall with excellent results. Ahab come up to Milford mid-summer I'll take you out for some smallies on spinner baits.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 24, 2008)

tailgrabber said:


> I may try sending some back. I started keeping the broken ones after while. It really is a shame they make a good looking bait. As far as using the bait only seasonal I use a spinner all the way to mid fall with excellent results. Ahab come up to Milford mid-summer I'll take you out for some smallies on spinner baits.




Sounds like a plan - I have a few smallie baits that you can try as well - I make those!


----------



## tailgrabber (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice. Catching fish on a lure you made is always better.


----------



## allstate48 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tell me more about the quality issue. This year, I caught a 40 inch northern pike, and a 47 inch musky on the same spinner bait. I've had it since they came out, so It's old. After the musky, it's all bent out of shape, but, it didn't break. I was going to get another, but won't if there's a quality issue. Thanks Doug


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 26, 2008)

I did have a blade just "fly" off on one of mine, but I do like the spinnerbaits they make, very nice looks.


----------



## tailgrabber (Dec 27, 2008)

Allstate. Not to much more to say about them. They do make in my opinion one of the best looking baits out there, with nice blades and without a doubt the best skirts I have used. But I haven't had any new ones last vey long. I'm not the only one here that has cast the blades off of the bait. It's really amazing that can happen when you look at the lure, but I have had that happen atleast 4x's. As well as the wire snapping right past the bend on the wire. They are a fairly pricey bait to fail that often.


----------



## allstate48 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up . I think you've changed my mind about them. I always put two split rings on them, so I can put a steel leader on. I've tried to find a web site, for them, but haven't found one yet. I think people need to let them know they are having trouble with them. JMO. If anyone has a web site, post it, I'd like to contact them. Thanks Doug


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 28, 2008)

https://www.terminatorlures.com/


----------



## allstate48 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the site. Just isn't any place to contact them. Thanks Doug


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2008)

allstate48 said:


> I have the site. Just isn't any place to contact them. Thanks Doug




Dang, there's not _any_ contact info on their site! Go to your local WalMart or tackle shop and get their address off of a package of one of their products. Might even have a toll free number. Just a thought.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 28, 2008)

You might just want to contact Rappala

https://www.rapalaworld.com/ir_page.php?s=c2l2dT12aXNpb25fYW5kX3N0cmF0ZWd5JmlkPTE4VkxSMDRMUQ==

Look in the middle of the page:

_Terminator branded spinner bait and lure business was acquired in the USA. Also organic growth continued strong. _


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2008)

Good research, Cap'n! I thought I'd heard that terminator had been bought by someone  . Still makes you wonder why Rapala doesn't have any contact info on the terminator page


----------



## dabber (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a couple term. spinners, but can't tell any difference in the running or quality. I choose Booyah Spinnerbaits, fished them for the past 3 years and they hold up great and most of all catch fish!


dabber


----------



## tailgrabber (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the booyah's too. I have been using the one with the 4 blades and doing well with it for the last 2yrs.


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 17, 2009)

Well that explains why they are junk, Rapala bought them....


----------



## slim357 (Jan 17, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Well that explains why they are junk, Rapala bought them....


And here I thought I was one of the only guys that wasn't a rapala fan


----------



## redbug (Jan 17, 2009)

The only rapala lures I use are the dt series they seem to hold up pretty wel and can lad the boatin a hurry if the crank bait bite is on..

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Jan 17, 2009)

I only use the glass fat rap gft-5 and only one color glass blue shad i think, but of course they stopped making them


----------

